# Two from 3rd Group killed in Afghanistan



## Ravage (Jul 31, 2010)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2010/July/100731-01.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Jun. 31, 2009) – Two U.S. Special Forces Soldiers died when their vehicle struck an improvised explosive device July. 29 in Tsagay, Afghanistan. 

The following Soldiers, all assigned to 1st Battalion, 3rd Special Forces Group (Airborne) at Fort Bragg, died when their vehicle struck an IED. 

Capt. Jason E. Holbrook, 28, a native of Burnet, TX.

Staff Sgt. Kyle R. Warren, 28, a native of Huntington Beach, Ca.

For further information, media should contact the Special Forces Command Public Affairs Office during duty hours at 910-432-6005.

Click here for Holbrook's bio.

Click here for Warren's bio.


----------



## AWP (Jul 31, 2010)

Blue Skies.


----------



## MS_girl (Jul 31, 2010)

RIP


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 31, 2010)

Rest in Peace, Gentlemen.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 31, 2010)

RIP warriors


----------



## SF4ever (Jul 31, 2010)

May God pour comfort and grace over the families and friends of these two fallen warriors.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 31, 2010)

R.I.P.

F.M.


----------



## shortbrownguy (Jul 31, 2010)

These two warriors are from my Company, and were friends of mine.
RIP Brothers.You will be missed...


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 31, 2010)

My sincere condolences.  RIP.


----------



## rlowery60 (Jul 31, 2010)

RIP Warriors and condolences to the families.


----------



## Laxmom723 (Jul 31, 2010)

Rest in peace.

Sorry too for your loss SBG.


----------



## Dame (Jul 31, 2010)

Rest in peace, Soldiers.

SBG - so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## FNULNU (Jul 31, 2010)

Damn, they just left   Rest in peace.


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 1, 2010)

shortbrownguy said:


> These two warriors are from my Company, and were friends of mine.
> RIP Brothers.You will be missed...



Damn, my condolences Brother. 

Rest easy Warriors.  Your watch is over.


----------



## MCA325 (Aug 1, 2010)

RIP Warriors


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Aug 2, 2010)

SBG... condolences Brother. Rest easy Brothers, See you in the PB.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 3, 2010)

shortbrownguy said:


> These two warriors are from my Company, and were friends of mine.
> RIP Brothers.You will be missed...



Damn brother...sorry to hear that.... 

RIP to 3rd Grp, you, and the famly.


----------



## zushwa (Aug 4, 2010)

My condolences.


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 6, 2010)

Rest in Peace Kyle.  You may be gone, but you shall forever live in the hearts of those whose lives you touched.

SBG, me too.  Kyle and I attended damn near the entire SFQC together.


----------



## tova (Aug 8, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 8, 2010)

RIP.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 9, 2010)

Fair winds and following seas, gentlemen.  Your watch is over.  Thank you...


----------

